# Hedgehog



## Me123 (Aug 10, 2015)

My African pygmy hedgehog died about 3 weeks ago. His name was King George Hedgesworth Hedgie Hedgeums CocoaPuff, or Georgie for short.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

sorry for your loss, APH are some of the best little mammals one can have as companions!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. xx I'm sure he had a good life.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss. :-( Hedgehogs are such great animals, will you be getting a new one anytime soon?


----------

